# Tausche / Verkaufe Splinter Cell Compilation (PC)



## scumpy (25. November 2013)

*Gutschein ist weg!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier einen Einkaufsgutschein für den UBI-Shop.
*Gutschein ist weg!!!*
Der Einkaufsgutschein beinhaltet:
- Splinter Cell Blacklist (Upper Echelon Edition)
- Splinter Cell Double Agent
- Splinter Cell Conviction

Der Wert des Gutscheins beträgt laut UBI-Shop 64,84 Euro.
Somit bekommt Ihr alle 3 Spiele kostenlos.

*Ein Tausch gegen "Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag*" *wäre mir am liebsten, da ich das noch nicht habe *

Natürlich sind auch ernst gemeinte Preisvorschläge möglich, bitte per PN.


----------



## scumpy (7. Dezember 2013)

Hat keiner einen Gutschein von AC4 zum Tausch übrig, oder Interesse an Splinter Cell?


----------

